# pkg - reverting an upgraded port to previous version



## getopt (Sep 22, 2016)

Scanning the Pkg-manuals i cannot find a solution to delete an upgraded port by `pkg upgrade` and reinstall the previous version of a single port with pkg. Is there a method using Pkg or how should this be done?


----------



## marino (Sep 23, 2016)

you're not going to find a solution for that because you can't do it.  Packages come in sets.  You'd have to find (or create) a repository that has the version want.  These packages are all inter-related by exacting dependency specifications.

Your best bet is to build your own repository using poudriere or synth with a manually downgraded port in the ports tree you use.


----------

